# Upgrading Petzl Myo XP of luxeon III to seoul p4 with a lot of photos



## msxtr (Dec 10, 2006)

Hi, well, this light are not exactly for ridding with the bike, but works perfectly in case of emergency for ridding slowly or midle velocity if the principal light fail.

Begin unscrew the four torx of the light with a torx key of T6 how this










Now to take out the back cap and we see this










Now to take out the heatsink with careful, this go hook with a littles taps how can you see on the before photo, first begin with the bottom caps, once out, see this










already could see the luxeon III original, now we have to take out the circuit, this go to pressure, stretch without fear and we get this










Another view










The seoul p4 insert perfectly into the luxeon III optic










View of original luxeon III and seoul p4










Another view of both leds










View of circuit with the led and the front cover with optic










Dissolder the luxeon III now can see the wires without the led










Now solder the seoul p4 to wires, *warning!!!!!! look, the red wire go to + of led and black wire (brown) go to - of led!!!!!!!!!*










Now put it the seoul p4 into the hole of the optic and place the wires how was on the first photo, for can put the back cover correctly.

Already mounted, work so, brigh with one "click" (maximum power) the light are to aprox 1 meter from the wall.










With 2 clicks (middle power)










With 3 clicks (saver power)










And the end, with the power mode, this function only works during 20 seconds










I hope that you understand my explanations 

By the way, the seoul p4 that I used are T-bin, I bought for error :madman: this model, are better the U-bin model, are some more bright than T-bin and works perfectly too

Greetings - Saludos

msxtr


----------



## sstefanov (Sep 18, 2005)

Hi msxtr,

Great idea! Modding mine took 30 minutes in total. The result is quite good and noticeable with P4 U-bin.

Thanks,
Stefan


----------



## msxtr (Dec 10, 2006)

sstefanov said:


> Hi msxtr,
> 
> Great idea! Modding mine took 30 minutes in total. The result is quite good and noticeable with P4 U-bin.
> 
> ...




Greetings - Saludos

msxtr


----------



## msxtr (Dec 10, 2006)

Hi, here the beamshot










Greetings - Saludos

msxtr


----------



## Wombat (Jan 25, 2004)

Msxtr

Can you tell me where you you bought the P4 emitter? I have found a number of places that sell it as a bare emitter without the star, but have not found anywhere that sells it with the star.

Edit: I just found them at dealextreme. 

Thanks

Tim


----------



## Stuart B (Mar 21, 2005)

cool. You have inspired me to try and preform surgery on my cateye double shot again.

I swapped out the lux3 for k2s.....gonna try and put a couple of these seouls in there now . 

According to the data sheet the seoul is slightly shorter....so it should fit. possibly Just need to raise it slightly so the optics work ok.

If it works I'll do my triple too.

Stu


----------



## msxtr (Dec 10, 2006)

*Wombat* Hi, yes, I bought the seoul at www.dealextreme.com too 

*Stuart B* I am glad of have you served as inspiration. Now we will wait your work with the cateye lights.

Greetings - Saludos

msxtr


----------



## msxtr (Dec 10, 2006)

Hi to all again, I have return to modded the headlamp, this time with a seoul P4 U-bin, here beamshot of both versions

T-bin 3 clicks (Saver mode)










U-bin










T-bin 2 cliks (medium power)










U-bin










T-bin (Max. power)










U-bin










T-bin Ultra power mode (only works 20 sec continuous)










U-bin










And here the headlamp mounted in my helmet



















Detail of holder










Greetings - Saludos

msxtr


----------



## babar (Feb 20, 2004)

do you know if the updgrade is still valid with new Seoul Z power P4 at 240lumens?

http://compoundsemiconductor.net/blog/2007/09/surefire_chooses_seoul_semicon.html

240 lumens it's start to be a pretty decent light for a good price


----------



## eddielee70 (Dec 28, 2006)

I started to mod all my led flashlights and maglite to the ssc u-bin. the light output is just fantastic. Where there is a headsink, I just replace the led with ssc u-bin $5 led. most old led are luxeon of some kind. using my light box, I was able to go from 3500llux to 17500lux. most of the light are at around 17500 lux depending on the driver used in that flashlight. good for emergency light when you main DIY LED bike light goes out. That was my main concern about $50 DIY led bike light, that it's not as trail proven as the Manufacture torture tested $400 led bike light.


----------



## Alex SP (Sep 25, 2007)

Eggscellent! I was thinking about doing the same, your post encouraged me to give it a go. I´ll try that one on my XP, already ordered the Seoul P4 U-bin leds! 

Thanks ;-)


----------



## msxtr (Dec 10, 2006)

*babar* Hi, just the Seoul P4 U-bin, are the led that I use  Really this led don't work to 240 lumens, work with less lumens, but are very well, moreover with the headlamp only work to 755 ma on the boost mode (only 20 seconds) with the maximum mode work about 300 ma, already that the heatsink of this headlamp are very little.

*Alex SP* 

By the way, the new 2008 petzl myo xp work with this led 



















Greetings - Saludos

msxtr


----------



## Dominik.M (Sep 21, 2007)

msxtr was to lazy to paste everything ;p Here you have the rest of my reviev...









Some marketing crapp : 


- *200% brighter*
- *85 lumens* output and nn the BOOST mode even 150 !
- good looking grey-black design 
- powered by „AA x 3 (1,2V-1,5V)'
- 3 color battery charge indicator (green->yellow->red)

Inside almost nothing has changed&#8230; 

















When U use 3 alcaline's from the headlamp package LED will be powered as shown: 

```
USXPI            USX0H
BOOST   762,1 mA    3,73v    913,1 mA	3,82v 
HIGH    269,7 mA    3,25v    299,2 mA	3,06v 
MID     157,9 mA    3,12v    170,3 mA	2,94v
LOW      65,4 mA    2,95v     68,3 mA	2,8v
```
Now, lets test powering it up from the NiMh's - it newer was the strong side of this headlamp, but maybe they improve something&#8230;  3 slightly used cells - 3,84V without load. In the meantime I switched the star to the USX0H .

```
I-led        V-led     V-in
HIGH    194,0 mA     2,97v    3,77v
MID     111,5 mA     2,87v    3,80v
LOW      44,0 mA     2,75v    3,82v
```
As you can see, everything goes as usual, there is not enough voltage to power the LED - so you cant use the headlamp properly.

In that case you need to use 4xAA bartery pack :devil: 4 NiMH cells - 5,13V without load. 

```
I-led   V-led     I-in   V-in     Eff
BOSST   714 mA  3,40v    742 mA  3,74V   87,5%
HIGH    415 mA  3,16v    417 mA  4,16v   75,6%
MID     233 mA  3,01v    237 mA  4,57v   64,8%
LOW      90 mA  2,84v     92 mA  4,89v   56,8%
```
Let it be the light :twothumbs

It is very easy when you have BELT version - you need only 4xAA case, some wire and 5,5/2,1mm DC plug.

*SUMMARY*
New LED, twice much light as from the earlier version, the same price, 3 year guarantee - one of the best value-for money headlamps on the market today. But it still have one weakness from the older model - it don't have good buck/boost driver. hgeez:

*OLD* Myo vs *NEW* Myo - on High








on Mid








on Low


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

*Heads up*

Those short jumper wires coming from the board to the LED sure look like they get abused. Did you notice the bare wire that is exposed on the brown jumper?


----------



## Dominik.M (Sep 21, 2007)

Sometimes it can happen during assembly process - if you want to you can replace them for a new ones - more flexible i.e 

Or you mess a bit with the soldering iron during resoldering


----------



## msxtr (Dec 10, 2006)

scar said:


> Those short jumper wires coming from the board to the LED sure look like they get abused. Did you notice the bare wire that is exposed on the brown jumper?
> 
> Hi, you are right, I try change the wire
> 
> ...


----------



## gdandy (Jan 13, 2009)

I just replaced the Original Luminex LED in mine with the Seoul Semiconductors Z-Power LED Emitter (U-bin) from Deal Extreme. There is a huge difference. The Z-Power in the Petzl Myo XP is so bright!


----------

